# débit minimum ?



## grace75 (24 Avril 2012)

Bonsoir,
J'envisage d'acheter une ATV essentiellement pour louer ou acheter des films mais je ne sais pas si ma connexion est suffisante. Je n'ai pas accès à la télé par ma box par manque de débit donc pas de vidéo à la demande. L' ATV me parait une bonne solution de rechange mais pourrais-je me décider pour un film et le regarder instantanément (sans avoir à allumer l'ordi) ou devrais je prévoir mon programme ciné 2 jours avant afin de le télécharger dans itunes sur l'ordi puis le regarder une fois le téléchargement terminé ? (en allumant l'ordi ?)
Je souhaite également écouter la musique de ma bibliothèque itunes. Une fois la synchro faite , la musique reste dans l' ATV et je ne suis plus obligée d'allumer l'ordi si j'ai bien compris ?
Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## ktophe (24 Avril 2012)

Salut

Pour le débit je ne connais pas le mini si il y en a un, mais au pire tu le telecharge avant sur l'ordi. Pas besoin deux jours avant, c'est rapide, moins de heures suffit en général, les fichiers sont pas très gros. Par contre si tu veux du hd 1080p, avec un imac tu ne pourras pas. Avec un pc je sais pas. Mais je crois que l'apple tv calcule le débit de ta connexion pour le téléchargement. Il ne démarre pas le film tant que tu n'auras pas assez de film en mémoire tampon pour regarder le film sans coupure, afin que la lecture n'aille pas plus vite que le téléchargement. Au pire si ta connexion est faible, ça prendra un peu plus de temps avant de démarrer. Mais une fois démarré tu ne devrais pas avoir de coupure.

Pour écouter la musique, tu seras obligé d'allumer l'ordi à chaque fois


----------



## grace75 (24 Avril 2012)

Bon. Merci pour ta réponse. Donc pour écouter la musique , je suis obligée d'allumer l'ordi et la télé (je n'ai pas d'enceintes séparées...)... pas très écolo ça !


----------



## aurique (25 Avril 2012)

je vois pas pourquoi tu ne pourrais pas lire de film en 1080p sur ton iMac , le miens le fait très bien !! 

Effectivement, tu seras obliger de laisser ton mac allumé pour écouter ta musique, car l'ATV2 ( et 3 bien sur) n'a plus de disque dur( la première en avait un par contre).


----------



## ktophe (25 Avril 2012)

aurique a dit:


> je vois pas pourquoi tu ne pourrais pas lire de film en 1080p sur ton iMac , le miens le fait très bien !!
> 
> Effectivement, tu seras obliger de laisser ton mac allumé pour écouter ta musique, car l'ATV2 ( et 3 bien sur) n'a plus de disque dur( la première en avait un par contre).



Sur itunes à partir de l'imac il n'y a pas de films en 1080p, les mêmes films dispos en 1080p a louer sur l'apple tv, ne sont pas en 1080p sur itunes a partir de l'imac, apparemment ça ne serait pas compatible.


----------

